# Mordheim Elf Mage



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

Games Workshop miniature, Masters-level, NMM, OSL.
Vote on *CMON*.
Winner of The Painted Dragon's March Painting Competition

Painted by: Yaroslav Bozhdynsky


























































Comments are welcome


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

If I was being nitpicky I'd say the tones on the hand were a bit off, but their is no way I could do any better. I love the blue dust/magic light effect. It adds a mystical quality that I really like.


----------

